# Blue tongue skink - Specific requirements needed



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

OK, I've been looking to get a blue tongue skink for a while now and i've been doing as much reading as i can but need some clarification and specific things that i require. 

I have opted for a vivexotic EX48 viv, Is this a good viv and is the size decent enough?

I was advised in a pet shop, that a cermic heater would be the best option for a skink, and heatmats should be avoided. What wattage heater should i go for and what thermostat would be suitable? I have read that a habistat pulse proportional stat would be the best option but i would appreciate some feedback. 

Also, i was told that the skink required a UV bulb, UVB mainly being that of most importance. What would others reccommend as a suitable bulb, and what size, wattage and percentage bulb should i be looking at? What fittings do i need and do these need to be controlled or anything?

Nothing was mentioned in the pet shop about basking lamps, but upon reading im under the impretion that skinks require a basking spot, but how would i do that in combination with a ceramic heater? could i just use the spot beneath the ceramic heater as a basking spot and place a rock there? would it gain enough heat if placed directly beneath?

Feeding regimes for these are quite simple, except i have read about people putting calcium on their food? is this another requirement and how often should i do this?

I plan for the skink having a LARGE water spot for submerging itself etc, but is tap water ok or is a supplement needed for the water.

I know that skinks burrow, and that finer substrates should be avoided due to accidental digestion, so what substrate is reccommended.


If there is anybody who can help me on any off these issues then i would greatly appreciate any feedback received.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not sure about BTS as i dont own any but there was a link posted in the lizard caresheet section that could help?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/16665-blue-tongue-skink-caresheet.html


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for that bab but i've had a read through that and i couldnt find what i was looking for. 

Thanks for the response though, its very much appreciated


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

My BTS is very happy in the viv you mention, a 4" viv is what most people would recommend.

Heat mats should definately be avoided, I just have a 100w spot lamp which provides the basking spot of 98 - 100 degrees and adequately heats the rest of the viv coupled with a basic Habistat microclimate Thermostat.

I use a 26w Reptiglo UVB10 compact bulb, both bulbs are in standard fittings and run on a 12hr day cycle (slightly less in the winter).

I give a calcium supplement around twice a month, but this probably isn't neccesary with a good diet.

Tap water is fine, probably best to agitate it first to get rid of the chlorine or let it stand a while.

I use orchid bark as a substrate, having tried wood shavings and coconut bricks this seems to be the better choice.

I've had my bluey a year now and whilst others may do things a little differently, a healthy skink is what's most important.

Hope this helps you, any more questions please ask.


PS. The caresheet Bab1084 gave you the link to is a great resource and where I found most of my info from.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> My BTS is very happy in the viv you mention, a 4" viv is what most people would recommend.
> 
> Heat mats should definately be avoided, I just have a 100w spot lamp which provides the basking spot of 98 - 100 degrees and adequately heats the rest of the viv coupled with a basic Habistat microclimate Thermostat.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for your input panthraz, and thats a great looking skink!

Im really leaning toward getting both a ceramic heater and a basking lamp, as im sure during the day the basking lamp will be sufficient for heating, and i think im getting a arcadia tube of some sort. What im thinking is that if i get a lamp for basking during the day then during the night i can run the ceramic heater as it gets awfully cold during the night, would you reccommend this? the way the skinks have been kept is a 24/7 ceramic heating environment witha uv tube and when i went to select one they were ALL happy, wanted to interact, just very personable and interactive. However, i really want to provide a basking spot as all skinks love it and also provide a constant, controlled temperature during the night. 

Thanks for the help you've given, its very much appreciated and hopefully shortly i can share a photo of my skink also  Just want everything to be covered and perfect before I get him.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Thanks alot for your input panthraz, and thats a great looking skink!
> 
> Im really leaning toward getting both a ceramic heater and a basking lamp, as im sure during the day the basking lamp will be sufficient for heating, and i think im getting a arcadia tube of some sort. What im thinking is that if i get a lamp for basking during the day then during the night i can run the ceramic heater as it gets awfully cold during the night, would you reccommend this? the way the skinks have been kept is a 24/7 ceramic heating environment witha uv tube and when i went to select one they were ALL happy, wanted to interact, just very personable and interactive. However, i really want to provide a basking spot as all skinks love it and also provide a constant, controlled temperature during the night.
> 
> Thanks for the help you've given, its very much appreciated and hopefully shortly i can share a photo of my skink also  Just want everything to be covered and perfect before I get him.


You're welcome, as regards the ceramic heater it depends on what temperature the room drops to at night as well as the individual temp.
requirements for the sub-species. Either way it can't be a bad idea to have one as a back-up.

I shall look forward to your pics. :2thumb:


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Dont have a thermometer but when i take a drink in the night, its like a bottle of water out of the fridge  Oh well, hopefully ill have him by the end of the week and i can work something out 

Many thanks


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Dont have a thermometer but when i take a drink in the night, its like a bottle of water out of the fridge  Oh well, hopefully ill have him by the end of the week and i can work something out
> 
> Many thanks


In which case I would definitely recommend a digital thermometer and hygrometer, they are less than £10 on ebay (try here)
and are invaluable when it comes to accurately checking temps as well as humidity levels.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> In which case I would definitely recommend a digital thermometer and hygrometer, they are less than £10 on ebay (try here)
> and are invaluable when it comes to accurately checking temps as well as humidity levels.


Looks like a must have if i do say so myself, shal purchase one of these once i get on the ground.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Just went and reserved him today, got everything sorted and should be here by next week.

Im looking for a lighter beech coloured substrate so its easier for me to do spot cleans(slightly visually impared), have you (or anybody else) tried the savannah course substrate? Its made from beechwood chips, is it reccommended?


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Just went and reserved him today, got everything sorted and should be here by next week.
> 
> Im looking for a lighter beech coloured substrate so its easier for me to do spot cleans(slightly visually impared), have you (or anybody else) tried the savannah course substrate? Its made from beechwood chips, is it reccommended?



I haven't used that substrate myself, the ones you should avoid are cedar and pine substrates so it should be ok.

Glad you've got him, can't wait to see some pics. :2thumb:

ps. it's well worth having your viv set up a few days before you get him so
all the temps/humidity etc. are perfect well in advance.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> I haven't used that substrate myself, the ones you should avoid are cedar and pine substrates so it should be ok.
> 
> Glad you've got him, can't wait to see some pics. :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what im doing i think, Im getting it all setup and ready on friday and then getting him sunday/monday. Going to order some of the savannah substrate as it looks good and hes been in with beechchips already so if i get him some coarse, instead of the fine then i hope that will avoid ingestion. 

Little bugger is setting me back somewhat £400 all in all but hes well worth it, shopkeeper let him out and gave me a hold and what not today, he really seemed to like being handled etc. 

So excited now


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Yeah thats what im doing i think, Im getting it all setup and ready on friday and then getting him sunday/monday. Going to order some of the savannah substrate as it looks good and hes been in with beechchips already so if i get him some coarse, instead of the fine then i hope that will avoid ingestion.
> 
> Little bugger is setting me back somewhat £400 all in all but hes well worth it, shopkeeper let him out and gave me a hold and what not today, he really seemed to like being handled etc.
> 
> So excited now


Hmm £400 seems extremely expensive, how old and what sub-species is he?


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Hmm £400 seems extremely expensive, how old and what sub-species is he?


The lizard himself is £120 - He was born in may 2011 so around 8 months old and i think hes a Merauke. 

Im getting a Vivexotic EX48

Habistat day night pulse thermostat

ceramic heater and holder

42 inch UVB (repltiglo i think) with arcadia starter

Digital thermometer

Calcium supplements, water and food dishes, 10L of savannah substrate, a giant habba hut and a few crickets

May seem a bit OTT price wise, but the guy in the shop matched the prices or the viv and thermo which i was going to buy separately and save myself £50 and we were going to get lighting from themselves. Could have saved a bit more but the convenience of getting it from a store round the corner seemed a better option for me as if i have any issues i can just go to them directly instead of contact web stores etc.

Im going to add basking lamps later on, give him a while to settle in and such.

I think this picture illustrates him well:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> The lizard himself is £120 - He was born in may 2011 so around 8 months old and i think hes a Merauke.
> 
> Im getting a Vivexotic EX48
> 
> ...


Ah ok, I guess I only see the ones on here which are normally around £150 including full set up. Costs do seem to spiral when buying from new.

I would suggest you have a basking area set-up from the start personally as it can take some time to get it right, 
it can be hard to know the max temp is safe whilst he's using it. 

Also have you sorted out a good diet for him?


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Ah ok, I guess I only see the ones on here which are normally around £150 including full set up. Costs do seem to spiral when buying from new.
> 
> I would suggest you have a basking area set-up from the start personally as it can take some time to get it right,
> it can be hard to know the max temp is safe whilst he's using it.
> ...



I've been reading that the ideal diet is a 50/40/10 - ground meats - greens - fruits

Ive read that mushed beef, turkey and chicken is good and crickets and worm mixes. Veggies i know lettuce is good, but not sure what else, anything you can reccommend? and fruits that are non acidid like prepared apple, various berries, occasional banana and kiwi.

Other than that, not sure what else i should feed him so if you have any suggestions id be greatful


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> I've been reading that the ideal diet is a 50/40/10 - ground meats - greens - fruits
> 
> Ive read that mushed beef, turkey and chicken is good and crickets and worm mixes. Veggies i know lettuce is good, but not sure what else, anything you can reccommend? and fruits that are non acidid like prepared apple, various berries, occasional banana and kiwi.
> 
> Other than that, not sure what else i should feed him so if you have any suggestions id be greatful


Again the caresheet mentioned earlier is a great resource for this and is where I base my skinks diet.

It suggests: 
40% veg (typically I feed butternut squash as a staple)
30% meat (normally lean beef, pork or chicken)
20% fruit (mango is a great staple, but I use berries, banana etc too)
10% greens (spring greens and dandelion leaves are great, lettuce apparently should be avoided)

I also feed snails and mealworms as treats, he never seems to be bothered chasing crickets or locusts lol.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Again the caresheet mentioned earlier is a great resource for this and is where I base my skinks diet.
> 
> It suggests:
> 40% veg (typically I feed butternut squash as a staple)
> ...



Thats where i got my info from also, it states:
"*Diet* 
Blue tongued skinks are omnivorous meaning they eat both plant matter and meat, and require a multifarious diet. We use our 50/40/10 system: 50% vegetables and greens, 40% meat, mice, and insects, and 10% fruits. A large portion of their diet should include fresh vegetables and greens such as kale, collard greens, mustard greens, beet greens, bokchoy, etc. You may use virtually any fruit such as figs, papaya, mango, grapes, banana, diced apple, strawberry, blackberries, raspberries, blueberries (it's fun because they have blue tongues), melons and kiwi. Meats can include cooked shredded/ground (lean) chicken, beef or turkey, different types of worms and insects, an occasional mouse, and a small amount of cat food."

Not trying to prove anything but i just dont want it to seem as if i havnt looked into it as I've tried to read as much as i can before he comes home :smile:

Also, i never thought about snails, such a great idea. Ill have to try him on them cause id love to see him munch a few of them lol, got loads in my garden so its free food essentially lol.

Is there anything you use to prepare your meat? i see alot of people mushing it up, would a blender be good for doing this? Also, is it ok to chunk it now and again, i know id get bored of mushed meat 


EDIT - just had a look at the food chart itself and it says the different requirements for juveniles and adults, silly me


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

I normally feed mine giant african land snails, plenty of people on here offer them cheaply as feeders, I also have 4 i'm going to 
grow to raise them to breed myself. If you are going to feed wild caught snails it's best to "quarantine" 
them for about a week just incase. Blueys do certainly seem to enjoy them and I think they probably make up the bulk of 
their diet in the wild (especially meraukes). Here is mine enjoying one.

With the meat I tend to cook it for a short time, I never mush it, I always give it in chunks, he seems to prefer it that way.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> I normally feed mine giant african land snails, plenty of people on here offer them cheaply as feeders, I also have 4 i'm going to
> grow to raise them to breed myself. If you are going to feed wild caught snails it's best to "quarantine"
> them for about a week just incase. Blueys do certainly seem to enjoy them and I think they probably make up the bulk of
> their diet in the wild (especially meraukes). Here is mine enjoying one.
> ...


That particular video got to the point where he was about to eat it and then wouldnt load any further  ive saved the link so i can watch it later though, and i loved the video where he was in the bath haha! Youve got an amazing skink, hope mine is as cool as yours.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Went and got him today, after waiting all weekend to make sure the viv was in good order. 

I think im going to call him Sid.










He loves apples and crickets









...and digging around











These are his colours, any idea what sub-species he is?










Love him already.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice looking skink you've got there :2thumb:

He looks like an Irian Jaya to me, Mark (Tiliqua) will be able to tell you more definitely.

Glad you're happy with him, i'm sure he'll be the source of much amusement as mine is. 

Any questions etc. just drop me a line.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree, it is an Irian Jaya or more formally, Tiliqua gigas evanescens, 'Irian Jaya' form.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks alot mark and panthraz its much appreciated :notworthy:Glad i know what sub species he is now, just wish i could sex him.

He seems a bit overwhelmed at the minute, although since i got him out and had a hold on him, he seems to be out a bit more from his hide. Hes not fussing on his locusts or crickets atm (although he loved them while he was at the shop), but he LOVES apple. Im just giving him a few treats at the minute, going to enforce a propper diet in a day or two once hes settled in. 

ONE THING I DID NOTICE - His poop STINKS!

Did a spot clean and was gagging for air, but they only go once a day or so anyway so its all good 

Once again, thanks a bunch to the both of you : victory:

OH, and i think he shedding, his belly is a bit crispy and some bits flaked of the top of him while i was running my fingers down him, hes got a large water bowl he can get in, and im going to give him a soak tomorrow so it should be good 

EDIT- just been observing him for a while, and notice he closes one eye and keeps on eye open sometimes, although he opens the other one no problem, but is it normal?


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Thanks alot mark and panthraz its much appreciated :notworthy:Glad i know what sub species he is now, just wish i could sex him.
> 
> He seems a bit overwhelmed at the minute, although since i got him out and had a hold on him, he seems to be out a bit more from his hide. Hes not fussing on his locusts or crickets atm (although he loved them while he was at the shop), but he LOVES apple. Im just giving him a few treats at the minute, going to enforce a propper diet in a day or two once hes settled in.
> 
> ...


lol, try a clothes peg!

Keep talking to him, they seem to settle alot once they get used to the sound of your voice, 
some people also suggest putting an item of clothing you've worn in the viv to get them used to your scent.

My skink never bothers with crickets or locusts but I think that is more likely to be because he 
knows there is always other food available to him. He does love his mealies and snails tho.

As regards sexing him/her the best thing to do is watch him when he poops, my skink is definitely 
male as every time he goes his bits pop out and he leaves a sperm plug .... 










Alternatively some over head, tail base and eye shots could help us give you a guesstimate.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah i read about those sperm plugs, was going to see if he ever left one but didnt realise you could tell by their bits, i added a little more to the previous post too before you replied, about his eye.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> OH, and i think he shedding, his belly is a bit crispy and some bits flaked of the top of him while i was running my fingers down him, hes got a large water bowl he can get in, and im going to give him a soak tomorrow so it should be good
> 
> EDIT- just been observing him for a while, and notice he closes one eye and keeps on eye open sometimes, although he opens the other one no problem, but is it normal?


Yeah sounds like he's in shed, they can be a little subdued at this time.

Personally i'd suggest not bathing him as he's still just settling in and he 
could find it a little stressful; Check him over fully once he's finished, their 
appetite can wane whilst shedding also (that could explain the crickets).

Don't worry about the eye thing, mine does it all the time.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Yeah sounds like he's in shed, they can be a little subdued at this time.
> 
> Personally i'd suggest not bathing him as he's still just settling in and he
> could find it a little stressful; Check him over fully once he's finished, their
> ...


Ahh makes sense then, he is having nibbles, I put 3 crickets and a locust in thinking id give him a treat and a little bit of diced apple, he ate the apple and a cricket and hasnt fussed since so now i know, im not too worried. How long does your skink usually take to shed? i read its usually a couple of days but just curious, and have you ever had to interfere with shedding? i know its not really a great deal but just curious about that too 

Dont mean to bombard with questions but becoming as knowledgeable as i can (including looking at the caresheet) means taking better care of the skink


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Ahh makes sense then, he is having nibbles, I put 3 crickets and a locust in thinking id give him a treat and a little bit of diced apple, he ate the apple and a cricket and hasnt fussed since so now i know, im not too worried. How long does your skink usually take to shed? i read its usually a couple of days but just curious, and have you ever had to interfere with shedding? i know its not really a great deal but just curious about that too


They tend to go quite dull in colour then shed about a week to 10 days later, but once he starts it's 
normally a couple of days then I will check his toes and tail just to make sure it's all come away cleanly.



WesternBlueTongue said:


> Dont mean to bombard with questions but becoming as knowledgeable as i can (including looking at the caresheet) means taking better care of the skink


More than happy to help. : victory:


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> They tend to go quite dull in colour then shed about a week to 10 days later


Yeah at the bottom of his body and down from there toward his tail is really dull, looks dry, and the top half is quite vibrant and looks well hydrated.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, so i was just inspecting my skink today, and his shedding progress when i noticed he was missing a nail. To my understanding, the actual toe is still there, can anybody elaborate?

Here is a picture, i hope you can see it.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Ok, so i was just inspecting my skink today, and his shedding progress when i noticed he was missing a nail. To my understanding, the actual toe is still there, can anybody elaborate?


If he's anything like mine is for digging then it's probably just really well worn down, 
little hard to see from that pic. Does it look like it's come off recently? ie. like a wound?


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

I cant really tell in all honesty, as i dont have the best of eyesight, 

Ive got another photo, hopefully this one is better but its hard to get it to focus on that spot, Anyway, hes digging all the time, and his nails are reasonable short but it just looks like that one is and absence.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> I cant really tell in all honesty, as i dont have the best of eyesight,
> 
> Ive got another photo, hopefully this one is better but its hard to get it to focus on that spot, Anyway, hes digging all the time, and his nails are reasonable short but it just looks like that one is and absence.


Yeah could of been a shed previously. If it had come off with this shed I would have thought it 
would be like an open wound, maybe give him a bath and clean it so you can have a better look.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

What i originally thought was that when he had been roaming around outside the viv then he might have caught it in the carpet or something of that nature, but it doesnt seem to be open like you said, it just looks kind of normal, maybe a bit red in the centre. 

Should it grow back? Hes still digging around as per and it doesnt seem to be bothering him when i touch it or anything like that. Think im going to give him a soak tomorrow now hes settled in a bit.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> What i originally thought was that when he had been roaming around outside the viv then he might have caught it in the carpet or something of that nature, but it doesnt seem to be open like you said, it just looks kind of normal, maybe a bit red in the centre.
> 
> Should it grow back? Hes still digging around as per and it doesnt seem to be bothering him when i touch it or anything like that. Think im going to give him a soak tomorrow now hes settled in a bit.


I don't know if their nails grow back if they are as low as that appears to be, i'd just keep an eye on it for now. 
If it's not open then it shouldn't get infected. Have you compared it to any other photos you've taken before today?


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Just looked at a few there and most photos you cant actually see his left foot, but on one of them it appears he does have a nail but the lighting is quite bad and is hard to tell. I really hope it grows back  I feel quite bad in all honesty because ive only had him a few days but really dont know how its actually managed to come off. Do you think mark (tiliqua) could tell me? would it be worth giving him a PM to see if he could tell me?


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Just looked at a few there and most photos you cant actually see his left foot, but on one of them it appears he does have a nail but the lighting is quite bad and is hard to tell. I really hope it grows back  I feel quite bad in all honesty because ive only had him a few days but really dont know how its actually managed to come off. Do you think mark (tiliqua) could tell me? would it be worth giving him a PM to see if he could tell me?


It could be any number of things to be honest, but I wouldn't worry too much about it. There are many skinks out there that have lost 
toes, feet and tails etc. they are remarkably resilient and it doesn't seem to phase them at all. The most important thing is to stop 
it from getting infected, if you are concerned about it you can use betadine on it (don't use iodine) which should seal the wound, 
but if the wound doesn't look wet everything should be fine.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> It could be any number of things to be honest, but I wouldn't worry too much about it. There are many skinks out there that have lost
> toes, feet and tails etc. they are remarkably resilient and it doesn't seem to phase them at all. The most important thing is to stop
> it from getting infected, if you are concerned about it you can use betadine on it (don't use iodine) which should seal the wound,
> but if the wound doesn't look wet everything should be fine.


I know but it's just one of them things where you blame yourself for it. Hes forever climbing over his habba hub, his rock bowl and digging in his substrate. I did however notice blood on the back of the viv now i think about it, but i really think that was a splatter off a locust cause the blood was there when i returned home but the locust had not. Please tell me locusts splatter a bit...


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> I know but it's just one of them things where you blame yourself for it. Hes forever climbing over his habba hub, his rock bowl and digging in his substrate. I did however notice blood on the back of the viv now i think about it, but i really think that was a splatter off a locust cause the blood was there when i returned home but the locust had not. Please tell me locusts splatter a bit...


Hmm I don't think they have red blood lol 

It's nothing you've done, they will climb and dig etc. and accidents can happen. 
Most probably it's come off as he shed and it will grow back, just keep an eye on it so it doesn't get infected.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Hmm I don't think they have red blood lol
> 
> It's nothing you've done, they will climb and dig etc. and accidents can happen.
> Most probably it's come off as he shed and it will grow back, just keep an eye on it so it doesn't get infected.


Thats the thing though, i havnt seen any shed off him yet. Arnt i suppose to see bits coming off him here and there? theres a few little tiny bits that are flaking but mostly his belly is crispy but not shed. His sides do seem a lot more vivid though and smoother/hydrated so i think theres a possibility hes shed those and i just havnt noticed or theyve scraped off while hes been burrowing, but no noticeable shed.

Ive got hope, hes a good skink and hes got a ton of personality so 1 nail wont affect him  hes starting to take to me and hes always at the glass wanting to come out and roam. He loves sitting on my shoulder lol.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Thats the thing though, i havnt seen any shed off him yet. Arnt i suppose to see bits coming off him here and there? theres a few little tiny bits that are flaking but mostly his belly is crispy but not shed. His sides do seem a lot more vivid though and smoother/hydrated so i think theres a possibility hes shed those and i just havnt noticed or theyve scraped off while hes been burrowing, but no noticeable shed.
> 
> Ive got hope, hes a good skink and hes got a ton of personality so 1 nail wont affect him  hes starting to take to me and hes always at the glass wanting to come out and roam. He loves sitting on my shoulder lol.


Oh sorry, I figured he'd been through his shed.

You'll definitely know when he is in shed, they tend to turn 
everything upside down rubbing against things.

Glad to hear he has settled in very quickly and you are happy,
but it's hard not to be when they are so full of character. : victory:


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, In my view this is nothing to worry about. When he does shed, keep an eye on his toes. If they get stuck shed here on a repeated basis it can lead to toe loss. It is actually quite rare to find a blue tongue more than a few years old with 100% toes! Like I say, nothing to worry about. You could try increasing humidity by spraying with tepid water a couple of times a week, especially when in shed.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Been watching him carefully lately and his skin feels so much smoother and less rough, he hasnt shed though.
***WARNING - POOP PIC***
I also when i was scooping his poop noticed something interesting, is this a sperm plug do you think? If not, what is it :roll:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Been watching him carefully lately and his skin feels so much smoother and less rough, he hasnt shed though.
> ***WARNING - POOP PIC***
> I also when i was scooping his poop noticed something interesting, is this a sperm plug do you think? If not, what is it :roll:


I don't see anything there looking like a sperm plug, what you have there looks pretty standard. 

This is what they look, pic courtesy of bts.net, you'll know it if you see it. : victory:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I haven't read this whole thread but I'll answer a couple of your original questions just in case you still need answers. 

I don't use a ceramic heater with my own BTS. If you use a bulb that contains both UVB and heat, you'll only need the one. I buy 125W for my 5" vivarium from here for a rather good price: Great deals of terrarium accessories at zooplus: Hagen Exo Terra Solar Glo Sun Simulating Lamp
I've seen these bulbs range from £25 to £60, and they last six months before the UV runs out and you have to change them. They do tend to blow rather easily though, so always have a spare while you claim on the warantee for the blown one (which WILL happen lol).

A water dish the BTS can fit it's whole body into is a good idea. If you place this on the hot side of the viv it should also regulate the humidity pretty well enough.

I use orchid bark in Vincent's viv too. Works out at £10 a time to clean his tank out (about once a month or two).


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

kitschyduck said:


> I haven't read this whole thread but I'll answer a couple of your original questions just in case you still need answers.
> 
> I don't use a ceramic heater with my own BTS. If you use a bulb that contains both UVB and heat, you'll only need the one. I buy 125W for my 5" vivarium from here for a rather good price: Great deals of terrarium accessories at zooplus: Hagen Exo Terra Solar Glo Sun Simulating Lamp
> I've seen these bulbs range from £25 to £60, and they last six months before the UV runs out and you have to change them. They do tend to blow rather easily though, so always have a spare while you claim on the warantee for the blown one (which WILL happen lol).
> ...



Thanks kitschyduck, but i already have my viv set up now 

I did go with the ceramic, as i felt it would be the best option for now with my freezing overnight temperatures, and thus far it has been really effective. I have achieved a thermal gradient and I think he really feels the ceramic when he sits beneath it, cause the tile gets pretty warm (not so it burns him), basking, without the rays lol! I also opted for coarse beech chips, the prorep ones, as im visually impared and its hard for me to see his defacates on a darker substrate. I do plan on getting a basking lamp however, but the funds just couldnt stretch far enough for one along side the ceramic, so i appreciate your input. Also, the photo of your skink looks really good, his eyes make him look quite evil, but i bet hes not :lol2:

Panthraz - I did initially think it wasnt a sperm plug, however it was really sticky and really white, and i thought the tail thing of it was kind of stuck to the poop still, kind of like a premature one. 

What do you suggest the white blob to the left of the poop is then? surely it cant just be regular poop?

As always, i appreciate your continued feedback so thanks again


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Panthraz - I did initially think it wasnt a sperm plug, however it was really sticky and really white, and i thought the tail thing of it was kind of stuck to the poop still, kind of like a premature one.
> 
> What do you suggest the white blob to the left of the poop is then? surely it cant just be regular poop?
> 
> As always, i appreciate your continued feedback so thanks again


The bright white you see, without looking it up, I believe is uric acid, which is insoluble in water, 
some of which I think is what you thought to be a sperm plug. 

The sperm plug itself is V shaped with an oval shape at either end and they are a grey/white 
rather than a bright white, I will take a pic for you of my blueys if I remember.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. Just had a search to what you suggested and it is correct, thanks alot! 

The "white stuff" is actually uric acid. It is not water soluble so it precipitates in water to form a soft solid. If the urates are hard as rocks, it is an indication of dehydration, or at least inadequate hydration. Normal reptile "pee" should have an amount of liquid (the excess water that is excreted by the kidneys), and the nitrogenous waste uric acid, commonly called urates (which is created by the breakdown of proteins both animal and vegetable). There should not be any calcium or other necessary mineral in the urates. Any excess calcium would be excreted with the liquid portion of the excrement, as calcium is water soluble. Urates will often appear hard and dry if the fecal material is allowed to dry out before it is removed from the cage. The gastrointestinal waste and urogenital waste are removed at the same time through the cloaca. Here is a photograph of healthy (dry) adult and baby excrement. Hope it's not too gross! The second picture shows a urate. Click to enlarge. 

I would post a picture of what is on BTS.net, but its copyrighted. However, it says pic #1 is healthy and pic #2 is one with urates. Are urates unhealthy? It says its just a urate is created by breakdown of proteins, so, is that just ok? 

It was soft, but very thick in consistancy and sticky, so its not hard as they suggest. 

Thanks


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Are urates unhealthy? It says its just a urate is created by breakdown of proteins, so, is that just ok?
> 
> It was soft, but very thick in consistancy and sticky, so its not hard as they suggest.
> 
> Thanks



Yeah it's perfectly natural and normal, poop proding however ... :whistling2:


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Yeah it's perfectly natural and normal, poop proding however ... :whistling2:


Lol, I didnt prod, or even touch it lol. I used an instrument to separate what i thought to be a sperm plug from substrate what was covering it. 

Oh well, glad its all good. Got excited for a minute and thought he, well, s/he was a he.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Lol, I didnt prod, or even touch it lol. I used an instrument to separate what i thought to be a sperm plug from substrate what was covering it.
> 
> Oh well, glad its all good. Got excited for a minute and thought he, well, s/he was a he.


lol, be patient, I think when you see one you will know it beyond any doubt.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah i think i will now, just assumed it was cause i never came across urates while doing my research. Dont know how i missed it though.:bash:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Thanks kitschyduck, but i already have my viv set up now
> 
> I did go with the ceramic, as i felt it would be the best option for now with my freezing overnight temperatures, and thus far it has been really effective. I have achieved a thermal gradient and I think he really feels the ceramic when he sits beneath it, cause the tile gets pretty warm (not so it burns him), basking, without the rays lol! I also opted for coarse beech chips, the prorep ones, as im visually impared and its hard for me to see his defacates on a darker substrate. I do plan on getting a basking lamp however, but the funds just couldnt stretch far enough for one along side the ceramic, so i appreciate your input. Also, the photo of your skink looks really good, his eyes make him look quite evil, but i bet hes not :lol2:



Ah, well that's okay then  
Well, he may not be evil but he sure is grumpy! He hisses at me every time I pick him up and he always in a general bad mood haha. How's your bluey? Nicer than mine I bet! I still love him though


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

kitschyduck said:


> Ah, well that's okay then
> Well, he may not be evil but he sure is grumpy! He hisses at me every time I pick him up and he always in a general bad mood haha. How's your bluey? Nicer than mine I bet! I still love him though


Aww has he ever bitten you? I know theyre not supposed to but just curious. My bluey is quite curious and thinks hes a gecko trying to climb the walls, but hes stopped that now, think it was just as he settled in  Hes really friendly, but hes just a little scared before you pick him up and tries to make off, but once i get him out, hes wandering all over me, climbing round my shoulders lol.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Nah, I don't think he'd ever bite. He did show me his blue tongue once, while sitting on my lap though lol. He just likes to moan!


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, hes been burrrowed in his substrate for nearly a day now. He hasnt came out and i tried uncovering him a bit as i couldnt see any activity and think i might have stressed him abit as he gave a hiss. Hes breathing, but im just concerned since hes been under there that long. Think its time to up the decor as he doesnt have alot in there at the minute, going to get him some hides and some features so he doesnt feel so threatened.

Is it normal for him to be under there that long?


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Completely normal! Will take at least a few days to settle...

Mark.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Such a relief. Thanks mark. Got really worried cause he was under there so long. Just going to leave him now i know hes ok.

Again, thanks alot.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Hes been really idle lately, hes came out for a while now and again and isnt rushing to his hide like he was before, and isnt staying under his substrate but appears abit lazy, tired, and just generally lethargic. I do however notice his colours on his underside fading and going milky/transparent so i suspect this is due to him coming closer to shed?

Also, he yawns ALOT.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Important lesson learnt. Dont bring a skink out until he poops.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Whey! Hes began shedding today, hes scratching himself off everything lol, looks like its coming off pretty good though, just flaking all over


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Whey! Hes began shedding today, hes scratching himself off everything lol, looks like its coming off pretty good though, just flaking all over


Yep all normal, along with a viv that looks like it's been nuked! : victory:


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Yep all normal, along with a viv that looks like it's been nuked! : victory:


Lol, the viv is in pretty good order in all honesty, hes been scratching himself of a wood feature i got him and its been doing a good job. I've been trying to get him to trust me a bit more, and have been giving him little slices of banana today, however he dropped a bit and with banana being sticky, it aquired a few beach chips onto it, of which he ate. There was about 4-6 little chipps, and im assuming he should be ok, but would you think there was any risk of him being impacted? I assume he should pass them in his defacates, as there wasnt that much, but as always its a little bit of a worry.

Going to get him out tomorrow and have a look at his shedding around feet and tail to make sure there isnt any left.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Lol, the viv is in pretty good order in all honesty, hes been scratching himself of a wood feature i got him and its been doing a good job. I've been trying to get him to trust me a bit more, and have been giving him little slices of banana today, however he dropped a bit and with banana being sticky, it aquired a few beach chips onto it, of which he ate. There was about 4-6 little chipps, and im assuming he should be ok, but would you think there was any risk of him being impacted? I assume he should pass them in his defacates, as there wasnt that much, but as always its a little bit of a worry.
> 
> Going to get him out tomorrow and have a look at his shedding around feet and tail to make sure there isnt any left.


They can cope with small bits, obviously large parts can cause problems.

Mine seems very good at manipulating problem pieces out of his mouth 
and then wiping his chin on the floor to get rid of them; He gets 
quite a few bark pieces on snails but never swallows any.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> They can cope with small bits, obviously large parts can cause problems.
> 
> Mine seems very good at manipulating problem pieces out of his mouth
> and then wiping his chin on the floor to get rid of them; He gets
> quite a few bark pieces on snails but never swallows any.


Yeah I did notice him spitting bits out, but i think that was cause there was no banana left lol. I've got a photo of him making a real mess of his food the other day lol, its quite funny and ill upload it tomorrow sometime. He wipes his mouth like yours does on the floor too, its quite cute :lol2:

I was horrified the other day though when i went to pick him up and he felt wet underneath, whilst roaming my bed. Safe to say i had to get the steamer on the duvet, little bugger :whip:


----------

